# Iowa Expands Covered Farm Vehicles



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Iowa has expanded greatly the covered farm vehicle exemption....even honored by a couple of neighboring states.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/news/news.aspx?ArticleId=325836


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone know how this will affect the insurance premiums on the trucks?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you notice they mentioned Obama signed the bill?
Sheesh, I guess even a farm bill gets politicized being just 2 weeks from the election.

I guess I kind of torn with parts of this.
Agree: Distance driven from home.
Disagree; No drug/alcohol testing, med card.

I hold a class A CDL. It's not that difficult to get a CDL, especially a straight truck class "B" CDL.
A heavy truck doesn't know its' driver. It doesn't know if you've been trained or you're untrained. It also doesn't know if you're doing drugs or have a health condition that endangers the public.

I think this could be made easy for busy farmers. A CDL test could be given at the driver's farm. Tests/exams could be made easy by going to the driver.

We have very relaxed farm truck laws here in PA. Rumors run rampant that we have illegals driving farm trucks all over the place. Meanwhile, I must have a CDL, med card, etc.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I dropped my CDL a number of years ago. In Texas you have to renew them more often and with farm plates they usually won't bother you anyway.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmmmm. The article said " vehicles under 26,000 lbs". Generally don't need a CDL for that anyway, so what is this good for??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Crossing the state line had made it a different then in state previosly.Crossing the stae line with a livestock trailer & pickup 23K you still need DOT numbers and annual inspections on both pickup & trailer.

Men In Blue (Iowa DOT) can pick out Mn lisence plates from a mile away.

Every state has different rules and every DOT officer has their own interpitation of the rules.

And what difference should it make in the rules if crossing state lines or if you are 150 miles from home or 200??

I'm 12 miles from Iowa and 35 miles fron SD.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jd- I have to poke fun here. Does your inner Democrat come out with your CDL?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL I don't have a democrat cell in my body.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Hmmmm. The article said " vehicles under 26,000 lbs". Generally don't need a CDL for that anyway, so what is this good for??


I guess because you can now drive past 150 miles??


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Crossing the state line had made it a different then in state previosly.Crossing the stae line with a livestock trailer & pickup 23K you still need DOT numbers and annual inspections on both pickup & trailer.
> 
> Men In Blue (Iowa DOT) can pick out Mn lisence plates from a mile away.


Problem is, the IDOTs can't decide what they want. Couple years ago they decreed that every pickup/trailer combo over 10,000 (!) should have a DOT number. Then they changed their mind, and said no, only if your over 25,999 blah blah blah . . .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got 3 different numbers and 2 decals pasted on my trucks. It's so phucktardedly ridiculous.
Basically, they're all just small (and not so small) taxes.


----------

